# Myrtle Beach



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 4, 2013)

In a few weeks we will be in Myrtle beach for the first time with grandsons, 13 and 10, and their parents. Staying at the Marriott ocean watch grand dunes. Looking for suggestions for restaurants, kid activities, adult sight seeing activities. Thanks.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 4, 2013)

For restaurants, We enjoyed Thoroughbreds, Bonefish Grill, Chestnut Hill, and Carolina Roadhouse.


----------



## TF865 (Jun 4, 2013)

Angelo's has a great pasta buffet and the best steaks! Highly recommend.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 4, 2013)

*Idea for a rainy day!*

Go to the "Market Commons" for a midday movie... and enjoy lunch right across the street at "Travinia Italian Kitchen". Try the Crabcake Travinia if you love seafood. You cannot go wrong with any of their entrees...and their decor/ambience is wonderful...modern, spacious and upscale (without prices being upscale!) Mangia!


----------



## momeason (Jun 4, 2013)

Ripley's Aquarium at Broadway at the Beach and of course, just enjoy the beach. The resort has lots of activities also.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 5, 2013)

MB has two water parks and a NASCAR speed park that our grandson always enjoys going to. Discount tickets can be purchased online in advance.

There are just tons of great restaurants in MB. Here's a list to help you get started:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g54359-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html


----------



## jme (Jun 5, 2013)

*MyrtleBeachLive.com*

www.myrtlebeachlive.com

Dining:
http://www.myrtlebeachlive.com/dining_main_new.cfm


----------



## UK Fan (Jun 5, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> In a few weeks we will be in Myrtle beach for the first time with grandsons, 13 and 10, and their parents. Staying at the Marriott ocean watch grand dunes. Looking for suggestions for restaurants, kid activities, adult sight seeing activities. Thanks.



We love OceanWatch, so I hope your family loves it too.  For restaurants, we enjoy Greg Norman's.  My 8 year old son really enjoys the aquarium and putt-putt.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just came back from MB. My kids love the NASCAR Speedpark and MB Waves. 

We were in NMB. The best meal we had was takeout from Berry's Seafood. Inexpensive too. We also ate at Duffy's. The service was bad. The food was pretty decent. The other nights we had takeout delivered from China Dragon, dinner at Buffalo Wings and a lasagna we brought from home. My little is allergic to shellfish so we don't do much seafood. Sorry I can't be more helpful on dining.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*anyone experience sales pitch at this marriott*

Just got a phone call asking is to set up a presentation before we arrive -essentially for 100 bucks. I almost always avoid unless there is a really bad weather day. I have found amount of pressure varies from place to place. It was very high at the Marriott outside of atlantic city -how is it at Myrtle beach? I will bear up to 2 hours if I have nothing better to do that time and day -and aggressiveness at about a 5 on a scale where 10 is the most aggressive.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 24, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Just got a phone call asking is to set up a presentation before we arrive -essentially for 100 bucks. I almost always avoid unless there is a really bad weather day. I have found amount of pressure varies from place to place. It was very high at the Marriott outside of atlantic city -how is it at Myrtle beach? I will bear up to 2 hours if I have nothing better to do that time and day -and aggressiveness at about a 5 on a scale where 10 is the most aggressive.



This is funny...sorry but in my mind's eye I envision a "Timeshare Torture-meter" with a scale from 1-10. :rofl:

But I digress...I hope Marriott is offering you $100-125 for your time. Don't take just 75 bucks...not worth it. I've never gone on a tour of OceanWatch in MB, but chances are some of the sales reps will be sharks if they worked before for Wyndham (and there are many Wyndhams in MB). Set the timer on your watch...and good luck!


----------



## rob621 (Jun 24, 2013)

We just got back from Myrtle.  We were at Seawatch in North Myrtle.  Pierhouse Restaurant at Second Avenue Pier.  Well worth the drive to Myrtle.  Hidden gem in my opinion.  Excellent food.  Kids meals for $5 including drink.  Food made from scratch.  Great views sitting right on the beach.  Free parking and you can stay in the lot and take a walk on the boardwalk after your meal.  You can check them out on line.  So good we went back twice in our weeks vacation.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 24, 2013)

Rob,  are you talking about  Pier 14 which is  right  behind the Yachtsman?? I've  eaten there for years and always loved it. 

I  also  love  Hoskins, No  Myrtle Beach. During  the  day  it's homecooking,  night  it's  seafood. I really love it  during  the day but I think the seafood  is expensive and no  ambience  at  night.   For seafood I  like  Mrs  Fish  or  Mr  Fish. Mr  Fish  also  has sushi. Neither  have any  ambience  but  great  seafood. For  ambience  and  a  special  meal  I  always recommend Sea  Captains  house.  Call  for  reservations  there. 

shaggy


----------



## jme (Jun 24, 2013)

90 minutes of torture? no way. 

We just schedule it in the early morning, then go get a great breakfast. And for that 90 minutes, we get to enjoy later that evening, on Marriott's dime ($100), another 90 minutes of pure fun when we dine out together and enjoy each other over a bottle of wine and candlelight.  

In reality, the torture surely must be in the minds of the sales people as we smile and ask questions, talk about all sorts of things, and then kindly remark that we must be going to breakfast, and we get up and walk out after turning down the Encore Package. About as difficult as pouring a cup of coffee. 

Saying "no" is frankly pretty darn easy.......no stress at all, and I cannot for the life of me understand how it can be remotely classified as tough. The stress is certainly not on us. Wish we were allowed to take MORE tours.  Just did one 3 weeks ago. We always learn something, and we leave having met a new friend (usually 3 new friends), whether they look at it that way or not. But then, we're there on vacation to enjoy ourselves, and.......we smile a lot.






.


----------



## rob621 (Jun 25, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Rob,  are you talking about  Pier 14 which is  right  behind the Yachtsman?? I've  eaten there for years and always loved it.



No, it's the Pierhouse at the 2nd Avenue Pier.  Here's the link 
http://secondavenuepier.com/restaurant/


----------



## shagnut (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll have to try it out when  I'm there  next time.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Ocean watch is a great place. So is Myrtle beach. We did the presentation. It was the easiest 100 bucks I ever made. Low key -even compared to other Marriott. Thanks for the great suggestions.


----------



## mlefferts (Jul 10, 2013)

Glad I found this thread! We are going to MB in August, me, hubby, ds(6), and dd(3). Going for Wyndham presentation 3 night promo ($178 and get $100 gc and $100 wyndham rebate voucher), another night on my priority points, and HIVC 3 night promo ($199 and get $199 gc). Bringing a kitchen timer with me, one with a really loud bell. Got that idea from another tugger, btw!


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 10, 2013)

*Myrtle Beach Restaurants and marriott Ocean Watch*

Hi all,
Although PGNewark who started this thread is back, it sounds like others are going soon and are still looking for recommendations.  
We spent a week at Ocean Watch the past two summers and we loved it there.  The resort is great and the convenience right on the beach is awesome.  We did the Timeshare tour and as Marriott Owners, we were treated with respect for our time and not high pressure.  

Restaurants and things to do.  You should try...

Kaminsky's NY Deli- a great NY style deli (lots of NYC memorabilia around too).         Went here for breakfast several times.  great bagels for SC!  

Umbertos at Barefoot Landing- a Pittsburgh style steakhouse/ Trattoria, this place is awesome!  Every meal comes with free delicious salads, pasta, appetizer you will be stuffed.  The steaks and chops are huge and delicious.  a MUST TRY!  

Murrell's Inlet- About 30 minutes away, but great restaurants, bars and entertainment along the boardwalk of the Inlet.  Try Bovines or Captain Dave's Dockside restaurant.  

Have a great time and enjoy the summer!

Brian


----------



## momeason (Jul 10, 2013)

2nd to Travinnia's. Great restaurant. 
We also love California Dreaming-2 locations. Best baby back ribs ever. I will not order ribs at any other restaurants because they do not measure up to these. Their wings are also good..not fried, but spicy. We seek this small chain out when we travel in the Southeast. Great salads and croissants also.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 11, 2013)

To the restaurant recommendations I will add

Chesapeake House -Great baked flounder, great fish stew, delicious cinnamon rolls with every meal.

Chestnut Hill - next door and same owners as Chesapeake house with a more relaxing ambiance, excellent menu, best strawberry shortcake on earth.

Drunken Jacks - Murrells inlet, fun atmosphere, excellent hush puppies, wide variety of good seafood.


----------

